# tried a cigarette!



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

this is probably the most lolable thread about to be made but

not totally irrelevant from SA, but i tried my first cigarette yesterday.
i celebrate this because i am stuck in terrible safe zone that won't allow me to push beyond any risky boundaries (learning how to ride a bike, how to swim, etc) which also influences my SA. so, trying a cigarette is a pretty big deal.

course i failed epically and got it in my mouth and it tasted terrible, but hey, i tried it.


----------



## fearfac (Oct 1, 2011)

Well done on breaking the boundary but must say I'm glad you didn't like it! smokings a horrible thing to quit once you start lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I smoked part of one a few years back. It was at a bar with a woman who smoked once in a while. I failed to see the appeal of smoking. Though with how thick the smoke was in that place, you were pretty much smoking no matter what you stuck in your mouth. I doubt that place could have been any more hazy with thick smoke.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Smoking has a way of creeping up on you if you start. At first you may hate it but later on your body will become accustomed to the smell and taste and the next thing you know BOOM your addicted. It may seem like smoking helps with SA but it doesn't.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratulations! But cigarettes suck. Take it from me.

I smoke some but it's pretty pointless. I hate that I do it.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

regimes said:


> this is probably the most lolable thread about to be made but not totally irrelevant from SA


Hahaha, we're bloated with serious threads and negativism here, it's a good thing that you don't take everything too seriously ! :lol

May I ask how old you are ? I remember my first cigarette - well, my second first since my very first one was in elementary school. I was in high school and my friends smoked, so I wanted to try a cigarette, but then I didn't even know how to inhale !

When I learned how to inhale the smoke correctly (it's like breathing air, but how was I to know about that ?), I smoked three cigarettes in a row and then I got pretty nauseated : my face turned from yellow to green. :lol

I'm not a smoker, but when I want to I just smoke a pack of Camels in a week, and then I get sick of it so I stop for a couple of months without, seemingly, any negative addiction effect. I'm quite happy about that. 

How did you feel about smoking your first cigarette ? I know that I felt terribly cool holding it in between my fingers.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

yuck, I'm glad you failed at it, cigarettes are the worst thing you can do to your body and they make you stink and people definitely won't want to be around you if you smoke!


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

My mom gave me a cigarette when I was kid; I thought I was going to die. Haven't touched them since.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks guys  hahah!

yeah i'm not really planning on trying it again. i'm just glad i had the nerve to do it this time around!



aedan said:


> Hahaha, we're bloated with serious threads and negativism here, it's a good thing that you don't take everything too seriously ! :lol
> 
> May I ask how old you are ? I remember my first cigarette - well, my second first since my very first one was in elementary school. I was in high school and my friends smoked, so I wanted to try a cigarette, but then I didn't even know how to inhale !
> 
> How did you feel about smoking your first cigarette ? I know that I felt terribly cool holding it in between my fingers.


lmao i thought it was pretty funny too. i'm 19, so -lol- i'm running a bit late.

i definitely felt boss cause it was just me and my friend in the parking lot at the park waiting on some other friends to meet us up (we were walking our dogs) and he had his army coat on and i had my black one on and he's just smoking, and i'm like.. you know i've never tried smoking a cigarette. and he laughed and lit up a new one for me.. i felt a little dorky too because i didn't know what to do. i inhaled twice, but apparently i didn't actually inhale anything, and then i tasted it and was like OH EW and gave it back, and went to spit .. it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

This isn't really a triumph.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

regimes said:


> not totally irrelevant from SA, but i tried my first cigarette yesterday.
> i celebrate this because i am stuck in terrible safe zone that won't allow me to push beyond any risky boundaries (learning how to ride a bike, how to swim, etc) which also influences my SA. so, trying a cigarette is a pretty big deal.
> 
> course i failed epically and got it in my mouth and it tasted terrible, but hey, i tried it.


That sounds pretty funny actually, well done. Do something like that everyday, couple of weeks and god knows where you'll be, watch yourself on cigarettes, they drain not only your pocket but your health too, and don't forget it is among the most addictive products on the planet.

Do some of that other stuff you were talking about, like swimming or riding a bike. Really really great things to do.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

That's great that you're stepping out of the box and willing to expand your horizons, but beware that a smoking habit can be extremely difficult to kick. Take it from me, an ex-smoker. :yes


...Well, I still enjoy the occasional cigar on special occasions. lol


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

haha, thanks guys.. don't worry. i'm not really into cigarettes.

_it is a triumph for me_, since it's another first i can put down in my book. it's another instance of me getting out of my safe zone.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

awesomeness! now quit while you're ahead


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

When i tried my first cigarrate i thought it was disgusting

Two years later i became a smoker, but nothing heavy, like a pack a week, 5-6 a day. It was a response to a stressful situation. I quit 2 years ago, but to this day i cannot enjoy a drink without having a smoke after.

It just doesnt buzz righr

I was a smoker for several years, and still pick it back up whenever i feel stressed. I find it relaxes me whenever i am dealing with an issue and have reached a point where the stress is overwhelming


----------



## stig6 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on getting out of your comfort zone! Next time, try something a little healthier...  hehe. I'd definitely recommend swimming... or tennis? I've recently started playing tennis with my boyfriend. I was terrified at first (I NEVER try new things), but if you can manage to laugh at yourself at first (which I had trouble with; thus the hissy fit at the beginning), it becomes quite fun!

I smoked for 6 years, and quit last year. My advice to everyone is: if you've never tried a cigarette; DON'T! Then you have a very small chance of becoming addicted, lol. It's an awful, unhealthy, stinky, expensive habit. And sooooo hard to kick!


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats for stepping out of your zone. But don't get hooked on tobacco, I don't think it's good for SA, raising your heart rate and thus possibly stimulating your fight or flight response. Plus it has radioactive particles.


----------

